
Azure Database for PostgreSQL - craigkerstiens
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/postgresql/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14309089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14309089).
Seems fair for that submission to win since it has seniority and mentions both
dbs (though we all know who the darling is here).

~~~
craigkerstiens
I'd be hurt except you appropriately called out who the darling is.

